# Effect of nicotine without smoking



## Hooked (18/12/17)

“Nicotine is often thought of as a dangerous substance at the very heart of what makes smoking dangerous. The truth is that nicotine alone is more similar to caffeine than most drugs”

“…starting with the research behind nicotine replacement therapies such as patches and gum, the FDA has noted that nicotine alone does not produce enough of an effect to be particularly addictive.”

The article also mentions that “nicotine is found naturally in several varieties of plants and vegetables, including eggplant and potatoes”. No wonder I love them so much! 

12 Dec. 2017
http://www.churnmag.com/news/whats-effect-nicotine-without-smoking/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Carnival (18/12/17)

Hooked said:


> “The article also mentions that “nicotine is found naturally in several varieties of plants and vegetables, including eggplant and potatoes”. No wonder I love them so much!
> 
> 12 Dec. 2017
> http://www.churnmag.com/news/whats-effect-nicotine-without-smoking/



Oh hey, I didn’t know that! Ha, I also love potatoes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaping Nicotine (1/8/18)

Nicotine salts aren’t as easy to integrate into vape juice as freebase nicotine, so benzoic acid is often added into the composition. Toxicology reports have not found any danger regarding inhalation or vaping benzoic acid, but there have only been very few studies performed that relate to long-term use. For More Information Visit Great Website Vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------

